# How high is too high ? (video and poll inside)



## cncpro (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I just got a private message from Nervous Nelly (names have been changed to protect the innocent) regarding a post I made a year ago about flame height in Quadrafire CB1200 pellet stoves.  I have a free-standing and "Nelly" has an insert.

I am running my CB1200 pretty much wide open trying to generate as much heat as possible in this drafty old house.  Most often It runs at what I consider a normal height but occasionally it flares up big time either from a "hot restart" or even for no apparent reason while in the middle of an extended burn.  This used to worry me but not anymore...  What do y'all think ?

Normal flame - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrnZcGIqkPs

High flame - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_qVIZAMvmI

P.S.  Sorry about the dirty glass.  I am too lazy to buff it more than once a week and today's not Sunday  :coolgrin:


----------



## Marbleguy (Dec 23, 2009)

The video of the normal hight flame to me is still a little high. I would adjust the feed rate down just a smidge to lower it some. I do sometimes get the same high flame on hot restarts but it quickly drops down to about on inch or two over the burn pot on the medium setting.


----------



## jamesdjs (Dec 23, 2009)

The flame high will depend on the feed rate and the air supply.
Lots of pellets and good air will increase the flame height.
It all depends on how hot you want the stove to get.  :cheese:


----------



## DannMarr (Dec 23, 2009)

The high flame is too high, it shouldn't touch the heat exchanger cover.


----------



## cncpro (Dec 23, 2009)

I knew there'd be a few pyros in this forum.  ROFLOL

To anybody who thinks it's too high could you elaborate a bit ?  Too high for what reason ?  Safety ?  Maximum efficiency ? Quadrafire documentation ?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2009)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I knew there'd be a few pyros in this forum.  ROFLOL



Well then why did you allow that option you knew there be pyros here and you lost out on reasonable answers ;-) .


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2009)

DannMarr said:
			
		

> The high flame is too high, it shouldn't touch the heat exchanger cover.



How the he!! is one supposed to weld and cut metal without a flame that can reach out and touch?


----------



## DannMarr (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say the heat would be absorbed more in the metal cover rather than the heated air flow. And it would dirty the metal as well  :ahhh: I suppose?


----------



## moralleper (Dec 23, 2009)

When my flame is that high in my Quad Santa Fe I get funny sounds, the best I can describe is whooping sound.  I also tend to notice that the heat is not as great out of the heat tubes.  I try to keep it like the first video but yes on hot restarts I get a higher then normal flame.  I do not think this would be bad on the stove however because if it got too hot it would shut off by tripping the snap disc.  my 2 cents.


----------



## ShaneR34 (Dec 23, 2009)

On my EF3, I can't help but have a flame that high.  With the feed rate anything over the halfway point, my flame gets that high.  

Never had a problem. So, no, it doesn't concern me


----------



## lessoil (Dec 23, 2009)

You call that high? 
Our flame will reach the heat exchanger and sometimes roll over towards the glass.
When the flames start getting closer to the glass is when I am a bit concerned.
Not sure if that is the highest it would go but sure lights up the room
Once it is at temp will stay quite calm.
Love the heat

Feed rate on 4 in room temp mode. Set it 5 deg above current temp and it will crank!!


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I keep forgetting you guys mostly have space heaters. I thought the video of the high flame was about like the pilot setting on the Revolution. But, after all, it IS only MY opinion, and I have to get to the official airing of grievances, so I'll watch it again when I get time. Happy Festivus to all


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2009)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, I keep forgetting you guys mostly have space heaters. I thought the video of the high flame was about like the pilot setting on the Revolution. But, after all, it IS only MY opinion, and I have to get to the official airing of grievances, so I'll watch it again when I get time. Happy Festivus to all



You all ready for the feats of strength?

Have a good one hoss.


----------



## lessoil (Dec 23, 2009)

Max BTU output for our "space heaters" would require a good flame, right??


----------



## Xena (Dec 23, 2009)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I am running my CB1200 pretty much wide open trying to generate as much heat as possible....    :coolgrin:



Taking the above statement into consideration I'd say that flame
is normal.   

Whenever I crank mine up to the highest setting (#5), it puts out
a huge flame as well.  No worries imo but I'm sure some of the
"eks-pert" nervous nellys will have a different opinion.
Keep warm cnc!


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 24, 2009)

My flame goes from low to high all the time.  Looks ok to me.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 24, 2009)

The stove has a hi limit snap disc. You will know when you reach the max operating temp of the stove. I had to over fire my old quad in the extreme cold. Thats when I knew I needed a larger stove or more insulation. I did both!


----------



## Excell (Dec 24, 2009)

I would check the vent temp ,other than that I don't think you can hurt the stove . They don't get near as hot as wood stoves .


----------



## ad356 (Dec 25, 2009)

my us stove company king 5510 heats best with a fairly tall flame. my house is old and very drafty, so the only way to effectively heat it is with a tall flame. i need to insulate better, because i have to burn more pellets than i should have to to heat this old house. it even still has original windows. the 5510 stove throws out allot of heat(45,000 BTU's), but you have to crank it up when its really cold out. anyways, i really wouldnt be worried about having a tall flame like that.


----------



## slls (Dec 25, 2009)

When my start up flame was rolling off the angle plates, black smoke was pouring out the vent, way too rich. I cut the feed back so on start up the flame would just touch the plates. What was strange is the medium flame never really changed much.


----------



## sc0872 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a englander 25-ep and I am trying to get my flame shorter but can't seem to any suggestions.


----------



## krooser (Dec 27, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last night my wife made me put away my Festivus Pole....


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 29, 2009)

My start up flame goes high, but that's cuz by the time anything ignites the burn pot is getting about half full.  After that no raging flame.


----------



## maglite67 (Dec 29, 2009)

That stove has aluminam heat exchanger don't over fire it and warp it.  The tip of that flame is 1200 deg.  lookup melting point granted you have cool air running through the tubes but over time they will warp.


----------

